# Trying to lose 80 lbs in 18 months!



## Junkie (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, there's not a lot to say that isn't different from what other people have posted....its really all the same isn't it?

Well anyways, here's mine:

I've always been bigger - ever since I could remember. I've steadily gained weight over the years. I was 110 at age 11 - which is quite big - and when I think a lot of the trouble (mentally) first started. My mom made me feel horrible about it. She always had a problem with gaining weight and having this phobia of being fat, so I think it scared her to think I would be. She was always on a diet and always breathing down my throat to eat less, eat healthier, made me ask permission to eat a snack after school, etc. 

The longest I've ever stayed the same weight was about 3-4 years holding steady within 3 lbs - from age 16 to right before I got pregnant at 20. I put on 35 lbs while pregnant and lost 20 lbs right after....I got within 5 lbs of my pre-pregnancy weight within 4 months, but gained it all back plus more over the past 3 years. 

I'm 23 now and up to a week ago, I weighed the same as I did while 9 months pregnant! 

My boyfriend proposed in August of this year and I vowed that I'd lose weight before I got married, especially after seeing myself as a bridesmaid in my cousins wedding photos from Summer 2007 (and I was about 15-20 lbs lighter then)! As soon as I stepped on the scale and realized all of this, I got fed up and said I need to lose this extra weight....its getting ridiculous!

So starting on Nov 11th (2 years to the day of my wedding date) I told myself and everyone I knew that I was going to try to lose 80 lbs within 18 months - ample time to lose enough for a smaller size wedding dress and not last minute enough to scramble for crazy alterations. Plus its for my overall health and well being - I'm not doing it solely to fit nicely within a wedding dress. I've been fat all my life and its really time to make a change. 

I truely believe that a person who wants to lose weight is only capable of doing it if its a REAL want...a burning desire to do so. If you're not ready, you're not ready. And I finally think I am.

My dad had a heart attack in March 2008 and my family has a pre-disposition for heart problems, diabetes, cancer, etc....so he's altered his lifestyle completely. I basically called him for advice and I got the details from his diet from him which consist of less than 30g of fat per day (average is about 60-80 for a regular person per day). 

I started by [obviously] cutting out a bunch of sugar (my effing VICE) and fat to start. My portions are still huge, but only in places that count (ie. my veggies). I've cut out energy drinks, aside from diet Redbull and only drink that and water at work - same with at home. We were getting into buying 6-pack bottles of coke every week....its no wonder my fiance has also complained about a little weight gain. Yuck. We switched to Crystal Lite eons ago, so I don't worry too much about that, but still, plain ol' water is better.

My breakfast went from having nothing to having a cup of cherrios and half a cup of milk....with a piece of fruit thrown in. My lunch is comprised of most of my veggie intake for the day with some protein - either a can of light tuna, hard boiled eggs or some chicken. Supper anything goes - as long as it falls within the same low-fat criteria. I make it fun. I don't completely deprive myself. Shopping is a bit daunting, but thinking up new recipes and eating new things is exciting at the same time.

I'm trying to stay under 1500 calories per day. It fluctuates obviously - one day can be 1400 and another is 1600. 

My first day was crappy compared to now. Re-training your palette is the hardest part. There's no doubt I'll have days where I cave and eat a chocolate bar....but i'll try not to beat myself up over it and give up. I think too many people have that happen and think, screw it, and throw in the towel.

So yeah, I'm hoping to be the same weight I was in grade 9, which isn't an unrealistic goal. I'll post actual numbers later and post weekly weight loss every Tuesday if I can. I use a pedometer and try to log 10,000 steps a day and if that isn't possible on my days off, I work out on my Wii Fit and do aerobics with weights for ½ an hour among other things. There's also a running track near my house that I'm planning on using....I'm actually leaving in about an hour to go and do some laps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll post weight loss after Week 1 tonight - thats when I weigh myself since I work nights rather than day shifts (and your true weight is before you eat breakfast and after you have your morning pee lol).

Any other thoughts, tips, recommendations, recipes for low fat, low cal meals are greatly appreciated. I need all the support I can get!

Thanks


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for you! I am glad that you are taking such positive steps to better yourself and your health; I look forward to seeing your update!


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 17, 2009)

Great!! For healthy low fat recipes, you might want to subscribe to Clean Eating magazine. Great recipes and they even provide you with a weekly grocery list of what you need to buy for healthy meals and snacks. Also the website Allrecipes.com has quite a few listings of healthy, low fat receipes. Good luck!!


----------



## thelimabean (Nov 17, 2009)

I started a diet at the beginning of summer, the first weeks are the hardest, but once you're body gets used to the smaller portions you won't crave as much anymore. Plus I find having a cheat once a week helps curb it as well.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck. I find that for training your palette, look up recipes or fast food meals you love and make them healthy. I try to follow the 90/10 rule. If 90percent of my calories are from healthy balanced whole foods I can eat 10 percent of my calories on whatever I feel like.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm -7 lbs this week


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 18, 2009)

That's great - congratulations!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 20, 2009)

That is great! Congrats! I think you have a really healthy time period, caloric restriction, and attitude. I hope you have great success in this fight against old habits and new healthier ones. Keep us updated =)


----------

